# Britain’s most haunted village 'cancels Halloween'



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...s-most-haunted-village-cancels-Halloween.html


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Meh, it doesn't bother me but maybe our friends across the pond can weigh in on this? How does it make you feel?


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Sounds more like they want to cancel the vandalism that goes with it. Got to feel bad for them; they can't even celebrate Halloween themselves because the tourists just get too wild.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And everyone knows ghosts don't like being disturbed


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

That's right....they don't. Maybe they could hire a good medium and ask the ghosts to chase the tourists away. Seems like it would be worth a try, anyway.


----------

